
Magic Leap – another unicorn startup joins the line of Enrons of Internet era - baybal2
https://tech.slashdot.org/story/16/12/09/1535221/magic-leap-used-fake-tech-demos-and-is-years-behind-schedule
======
ElijahLynn
This is poor quality. Magic Leap is still unique to Hololens and they have
always had a very "long game" in mind. I feel this may be a little on the FUD
side of things.

Also, the source of this is Slashdot > IBTimes > The Verge > The Information
(which is behind a paywall). So none of us can actually read the source.

[https://tech.slashdot.org/story/16/12/09/1535221/magic-
leap-...](https://tech.slashdot.org/story/16/12/09/1535221/magic-leap-used-
fake-tech-demos-and-is-years-behind-schedule) >
[http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/magic-leap-dead-report-claims-
compa...](http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/magic-leap-dead-report-claims-company-used-
fake-tech-demos-years-behind-schedule-1595726) >
[http://www.theverge.com/2016/12/8/13894000/magic-leap-ar-
mic...](http://www.theverge.com/2016/12/8/13894000/magic-leap-ar-microsoft-
hololens-way-behind) > [https://www.theinformation.com/the-reality-behind-
magic-leap](https://www.theinformation.com/the-reality-behind-magic-leap)

~~~
joezydeco
Abovitz publicly said _just a few months ago_ that the production line was
ramping up and they were getting ready to start.

[http://www.businessinsider.com/magic-leap-production-
begins-...](http://www.businessinsider.com/magic-leap-production-begins-
summer-2016-2016-6)

IMO that's not a "long game" announcement by any means.

------
jameskilton
Please don't editorialize in the headlines.

And no, there's nothing even close to an Enron situation with Magic Leap.
Misleading investors is no where near the same as repeatedly pushing and
encouraging your employees to reinvest retirement funds into the company at
the same time that you're instigating wide-spread fraud with that same money.

------
gumby
Previous discussion including some about proven bogosity in claims they have
made:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13135735](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13135735)

